# [A - Wild Hawks / Blackrock]



## Lovehope (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind eine familiäre zwanglose Gilde (lvl 10) die noch nach neuen Mitstreitern sucht. Jedes Lvl ist uns willkommen. Einfach hier oder ingame melden, bei Lovehope, Marazamu, Aegean, Zehner, Crowfer, Asuhkeala. 


Verstärkt suchen wir für unseren 10er Raid (Fl 6/7 und aktueller Content 4/7 down) neue Member.


Falls Ihr Euch angesprochen, fühlt würden wir uns freuen Euch bei uns begrüßen zu dürfen.


Liebe Grüße 

Lovehope für Wild Hawks


----------



## Lovehope (10. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute,

wir suchen immer noch! Einfach hier im Forum oder ingame melden, wir beißen nicht!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Lovehope (22. Oktober 2011)

Aktualisiert!


----------



## Lovehope (17. Dezember 2011)

Aktualisiert!


----------

